
Couler: Unified Interface for Constructing and Managing Workflows - terrytangyuan
https://github.com/couler-proj/couler
======
terrytangyuan
We just open sourced Couler ([https://github.com/couler-
proj/couler](https://github.com/couler-proj/couler)), aiming to provide a
unified interface for constructing and managing workflows on different
workflow engines, with simplicity, extensibility, reusability, and efficiency
in mind.

Couler provides the following:

\- Simplicity: Unified interface and imperative programming style for defining
workflows with automatic construction of directed acyclic graph (DAG). \-
Extensibility: Extensible to support various workflow engines such as Argo
Workflows, Tekton Pipeline, and Apache Airflow. \- Reusability: Reusable steps
for tasks such as distributed training of machine learning models. \-
Efficiency: Automatic workflow and resource optimizations under the hood.

Initial support for Argo Workflows has been added and please stay tuned for
more updates on other features we are gradually open sourcing! We will share
the design soon and would love to see your feedback!

